# Coding Anesthesia



## LINDAACOSTA (Sep 30, 2011)

I work in a hospital setting and my question is do we code for anesthesia given?  Do you know a hospital that does?
Thanks


----------



## lovetocode (Sep 30, 2011)

No, the anesthesia provider will charge for his services.


----------

